# center channel



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Question, I have a Energy c100 center channel paired with 2 Energy xl26's. I just bought a new receiver (Yamaha 1030) and while the receiver has made my center channel sound much better, I still want more punch than i'am getting. What should I look for in regards with a new center channel? Should I stay with energy to match or can I go with another manufacturer like martin Logan?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It is always best to stay with the same manufacturer for all your speakers and stay in the same product line if possible. That will make the surround effects much more effective - as something moves say from left to center to right, the sound won't draw attention to itself if all are matched. Same thing for surround pans from front to back; the transition is much smoother if all speakers are matched.

If staying within the same product line is not possible, try to at least stay with the same manufacturer.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Stay with the same line would be my vote. Have you tried different placement? Pull the speaker out to the edge if it's on a stand or angle it so the sound comes closer to your ear level may make the difference your looking for. Last buy bigger center that's like the one you have.


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input, I will play around with placement. I haven't paid attention to the Energy speaker line in awhile, but i'am sure they make a bigger center channel than the older c100 I have.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Hopefully it's just placement. Things are looking up for me as my bridge/stand to finally put our center channel back in use is only days away after months of waiting . Maybe I should of made it myself.


----------

